# Looking for inexpensive kayak



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently parted ways with my Native Mariner as I never get out on the water, really just want something reliable for mostly inshore fishing and maybe some beach fishing past the second sandbar on a calm day. Hoping to stay below $600. Saw some others posting about the pescador pro 120 and the ascend 128t but those are a little more than I'd like to spend. 

Anyone fished the ascend 12? Looks very similar, haven't gotten to the computer yet to compare but it looks nice and not too shabby on price. Open to any suggestions, looking for a 12' stable enough for standing, I'm 6'2" 180lbs

http://m.basspro.com/Ascend-FS12TSi...m/product/1512140822/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Also I have looked on Craigslist and will continue to do so but mainly curious of new models with good past performance on the low end of the spectrum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Someone posted one earlier today for $500 it looked good too.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/ws-tarpon-120-a-705553/


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> Someone posted one earlier today for $500 it looked good too.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/ws-tarpon-120-a-705553/


Thanks for the heads up, I contacted him.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

feef706 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I contacted him.


Picked up the Tarpon from Bryan aka Bamayaking, great guy who just moved to Gulf Breeze. Hoping to get her on the water for the holiday weekend.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Wal Mart has a sit on top for $233, if cheap is the primary consideration.


----------



## RBN (Feb 9, 2017)

Dicks has a great sale this week ending Sat 2/18. They have a brand new 12' Eagle Talon for sale for $399..

Also those 10' Future Beach starter fishing yaks for a great price..$224

Check out their website.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Vibe Yellowfin 10' Kayak


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The ascend 128t looks to be a nice one. They are around $700-800 at bass pro. I like the elevated seat, but I'm not sure if that is an additional cost though.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

I would look at the Vibe before spending the money on the Ascend.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

feef706 said:


> Picked up the Tarpon from Bryan aka Bamayaking, great guy who just moved to Gulf Breeze. Hoping to get her on the water for the holiday weekend.


You got a heck of a deal there.:thumbsup:


----------

